# Sc2 humor?



## Rhetoric (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzMhh8zhTiY&feature=related[/video]

I still LOL @ this... I'm really going to feel lame if no one is on the same page. :blush:


----------



## james.w (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm lost... what is Sc2??


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 28, 2011)

SC2 is Starcraft II


----------

